# Moi, je



## Nicute

Hola, vengo a consultarles opiniones sobre cómo traducir esta distinción entre moi y je en un texto de Barthes (he revisado los foros sobre moi y je pero no encuentro uno que vaya para este caso).

Se trata del seminario de Barthes "Le lexique de l'auteur". En un momento, dice: "L'anamnèse, c'est le souvenir en tant qu'il ne me appartient pas, ce n'est pas le discours du _Moi je _(Moi j'ai été ceci, j'ai fait cela): d'où l'œuvre exemplaire de Chateaubriand". 

¿Cómo traducir aquí "moi" y "Je"? En "Roland Barthes por Roland Barthes", una de las entradas se titula, precisamente, "Moi, je" (con una coma al medio, indicando entiendo que ese Moi tiene el sentido de forma tónica, pero donde se alude a una falta de coincidencia entre el "moi" y el "je", que si bien Barthes no plantea, parece referirse a la difernecia lacaniana entre lo imaginario y lo simbólico). Hay dos traducciones editadas de "Roland Barthes por Roland Barthes": una de Kairós (Julieta Sucre) y otra de Eterna Cadencia (Alan Pauls). En la primera, se tradujo como "Pronombres" y una nota al pie de la traductora explica que cuando en el texto aparece "Moi je" traduce por "a mí me". En la segunda traducción, Alan Pauls titula "Yo, me", sin nota al pie, en una elección cuyos motivos no logro entender.

¿Qué opinan? En la frase que traigo, ¿traducirían al estilo de Sucre "...no es el discurso del _A mí me _(Yo, yo fui este, yo hice aquello)" o al estilo de Pauls "...no es el discurso del _Yo me _(Yo, yo fui este, yo hice aquello)" o de otra forma? En esas opciones, lo malo es que no se condice con lo que sigue entre paréntesis. Por supuesto, una nota al pie glosando el problema es posible. Pero, ¿cómo resolverían la traducción?

Gracias!
Nicute.


----------



## swift

Una opción es la traducción metalingüística con “yo personalmente” interpolado.


----------



## Garoubet

L'expression _moi, je_ représente l'essence de l'individualisme à la française. Ce ne sont pas juste deux mots, mais tout un contexte et une histoire derrière ces deux mots. À ce titre, c'est difficile à traduire simplement sans mettre une note en bas de page. 
Je l'ai déjà vu traduit par _yo, por mi parte,_ _yo, y yo mismo, _mais je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit mieux que les autres options.


----------



## Nicute

¿A qué te refieres específicamente con "individualismo a la francesa"? ¿Una tradición? ¿Una idiosincracia?


----------



## S.V.

de aquel _yo_-_yo_ (—_¡Y yo...! A mí me gustaba esto... —¿Yo? Yo fui aquel, claro_)


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Garoubet said:


> L'expression _moi, je_ représente l'essence de l'individualisme à la française. Ce ne sont pas juste deux mots, mais tout un contexte et une histoire derrière ces deux mots.


Je ne suis pas sûr, *Garoubet*, qu'il s'agisse de la représentation de "l'individualisme à la française"... Je pense plutôt que c'est la conséquence de la presque ferme obligation, en français, d'utiliser les pronoms personnels dans la conjugaison. La difficulté de la traduction provient du fait qu'en espagnol cette obligation est quasiment inexistante. 

Por lo demás, *Nicute*, creo que la traducción del "moi, je" dependerá sobre todo de la frase de la que se trate y que no tendrás más remedio que insertar una nota a pie de página para explicarlo (ya sé que no resuelvo tu problema... ).


----------



## chlapec

Desde mi punto de vista, atendiendo a lo que el autor pretende expresar en el fragmento que nos proporcionas, creo que una posible traducción sería "*pues yo*". Tiene sus pros y sus contras, pero cumple algunas de las funciones que podríamos atribuir al "*moi, je*" en este contexto. Estos serían los pros: 1) tiene el tono coloquial de "moi, je"; 2) hace que el pronombre aparezca de forma natural, no forzada; 3) transmite la idea de que el recuerdo esta bien fijado en la memoria y uno se siente protagonista de él; 4) se puede utilizar literalmente en los ejemplos entre paréntesis (pues yo fui esto, pues yo hice lo otro). En cualquier caso, no dejaría de incluir la nota al pie con la expresión original.
Ahora os toca poner los contras.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

chlapec said:


> Ahora os toca poner los contras.


*Pues yo* no pondré ninguna contra, *Chlapec*: tu sugerencia me parece muy buena...


----------



## swift

chlapec said:


> pues yo


¡Excelente!


----------



## Lamarimba

Nicute said:


> una falta de coincidencia entre el "moi" y el "je"



¡Uf!  Derrida. Metafísica. Sujeto.

*Je* parle de *toi*.

*Je* parle de *moi*.

En ambos casos *yo* habla de *otro*. *Je* y *moi* son dos instancias diferentes.

Antes de traducir los juegos de palabras de Derrida hay que pensar un rato en esto.


----------



## Garoubet

Víctor Pérez said:


> Je ne suis pas sûr, *Garoubet*, qu'il s'agisse de la représentation de "l'individualisme à la française"... Je pense plutôt que c'est la conséquence de la presque ferme obligation, en français, d'utiliser les pronoms personnels dans la conjugaison.


Mon propos fait référence à la remarque de Barthes en relation avec l'explication suivante trouvée sur: Être égocentrique, une tendance ? - Psychologue.net
_Le "moi je", cette tendance à parler sans s'arrêter de soi et revenir toujours à soi lorsque l'interlocuteur essaye de changer de sujet._

Ce que je veux dire c'est que ce ne sont pas seulement deux pronoms personnels. Il y a toute une histoire et une littérature derrière cette expression; voir par exemple_ Comment nous libérer du 'moi je' ?_
C'est exactement de cela dont Barthes parle. Si on trouve la traduction de cette phrase, _comment nous libérer du "moi je"_, on aura la traduction pour la référence à Barthes.


----------



## chlapec

Garoubet said:


> _Le "moi je", *cette tendance à parler sans s'arrêter de soi et revenir toujours à soi lorsque l'interlocuteur essaye de changer de sujet.*_


¡Vaya! otro pro.


----------



## Nicute

¡Muchas gracias a todos! Me resulta muy útil el debate y me parece una gran opción la de Chlapec. Sólo una objeción pondría: una cuestión importante en el planteo de Barthes, como decía, es la falta de coincidencia entre el Je y el moi. Y eso no estaría presente, me parece, en la opción "Pues yo" (diría incluso que ocurre lo contrario, porque hasta tiene un tono cartesiano el "pues yo", concepción del sujeto contra la cual precisamente apuntó el lacanismo, y Barthes luego). Pensando en esto, se me ocurrió ver la traducción de Irene Argoff del Seminario 2 de Lacan. Y ella traduce "Je" y "moi" de la siguiente manera: "yo (je)" y "yo" a secas (y agrega una nota al pie). Podría ser también una opción. Y sino, para evitar el "je" entre paréntesis, quizás traducir simplemente poniéndo un "yo" en mayúsculas (lo que daría sentido también a lo que está entre paréntesis en la frase de Barthes): "Yo, yo (Yo, yo fui este, yo hice aquello).


----------



## Nanon

_¿Yo con yo mismo?_ Flavio lanza "Yo con yo mismo" a las estanterías - WHY NOT


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Garoubet said:


> _Le "moi je", cette tendance à parler sans s'arrêter de soi et revenir toujours à soi lorsque l'interlocuteur essaye de changer de sujet._
> 
> Ce que je veux dire c'est que ce ne sont pas seulement deux pronoms personnels. Il y a toute une histoire et une littérature derrière cette expression; voir par exemple_ Comment nous libérer du 'moi je' ?_


Oui, *@Garoubet*, vous avez parfaitement raison (soudain, il me vient à l'esprit la chanson de Dutronc "Et moi, et moi, et moi..."). Mais, détrompez-vous, en tant que bons méditerranéens, les espagnols ne sont pas moins individualistes que les français...
Je voulais seulement dire qu'en espagnol nous ne pouvons pas employer aussi aisément la même figure rhétorique que nous employons en français car nous avons quasiment supprimé les pronoms personnels de notre discours quotidien.


----------



## Terio

_Moi_ _je _es la forma enfática de _je_. En español, la forma infática es simplemente_ yo._

Si _el discurso del yo_ no parece lo bastante enfático, ¿por qué no : _el discurso del yo mismo_?


----------



## totor

Por lo que a mí respecta,


chlapec said:


> pues yo


me parece perfecto para 'moi, je', pero si el mismo chlapec me permite (ya que mi problema es otro y tal vez deba abrir otro hilo), mi texto* dice:

le « moi » devient le « je », car c’est le « je » qui répète, et se libère du « moi », qui était sur le point d’être dévoré […] « je » vient de naître.

No pongo mucho contexto porque a mi juicio no es relevante, solo me preocupa, evidentemente, no repetir 'yo', pero en todo caso, mi autor* se refiere al lactante cuando por primera vez se diferencia del mundo que lo rodea.

Y mi opción, de la que no estoy muy seguro, es:

el ‘mí’ se convierte en el ‘yo’, porque es el ‘yo’ el que repite, y se libera del ‘mí’, que estaba a punto de ser devorado […] ‘yo’ acaba de nacer.

G. Pommier, _Racine cubique du crime. Incestes_.


----------



## Paquita

Una idea "très terre-à-terre"...(lo único de lo que soy capaz, ya sabes )
Cuando leo que"le moi devient je" pienso en:


> Utiliser correctement les pronoms personnels (ex. : je, tu, il, etc.) n’est pas facile pour un enfant. Cet apprentissage se fait petit à petit. Ainsi, l’enfant passe de « Manger pomme » à « Moi mange pomme » et, finalement, à « Je mange une pomme ». L'acquisition des pronoms personnels


Si a esto se refiere, tienes que utilizar el mismo camino: cómo se expresa un niño hispanófono antes de decir "yo".  ¿Dice "mí" u otra cosa?


----------



## totor

Paquita said:


> Si a esto se refiere, tienes que utilizar el mismo camino: cómo se expresa un niño hispanófono antes de decir "yo". ¿Dice "mí" u otra cosa?


'Mí' seguro que no dice, Paquita.

Pero no creo que los tiros vayan por ese lado, sino por afirmarse él como persona.


----------



## totor

Voy a agregar un poco más de texto y contexto que podrían ser más importantes de lo que pensaba.

Pommier está hablando de las primeras palabras que dice el bebé en todo el mundo, en todos los idiomas:

Les enfants du monde entier emploient les deux mêmes syllabes lorsqu’ils disent « ma-man » et « pa-pa ». […] Lorsque le _ma_ est répété deux fois, _mama_ devient un court poème, bien balancé sur ces deux syllabes.

Teniendo en cuenta "le _ma_ […] répété deux fois", tal vez, en la traducción, habría que reemplazar el pronombre ‘mí’ por el posesivo ‘mi’.


----------



## Paquita

Por si acaso, y dado que tu pregunta no parece inspirar a nadie...
He encontrado esto que podría tal vez interesarte: Sociología. Módulo I
Comenta algo un poco parecido (en fin, es lo que creo...) a lo que comentas arriba.
Por si no lo puedes abrir, ahí va una copia de pantalla (haz clic para que aparezca completa). Te mando por pm una copia más detallada.


----------



## totor

Es interesante, Paquita, y agradezco tu esfuerzo.

Lo que dice Mead, según quien escribió esta frase, se refiere al 'self' inglés, más que al 'moi' francés, y no estoy muy seguro de que sean comparables, sobre todo en un psicoanalista francés, y lacaniano para más inri.

Lo que sí estoy seguro es que lo que dice Mead, según este texto, tiene puntos en contacto con lo que dije en mi post anterior:


totor said:


> Teniendo en cuenta "le _ma_ […] répété deux fois", tal vez, en la traducción, habría que reemplazar el pronombre ‘mí’ por el posesivo ‘mi’.


Voy a poner la frase entera haciendo ese reemplazo, para tenerla a mano:

el ‘mi’ se convierte en el ‘yo’, porque es el ‘yo’ el que repite, y se libera del ‘mi’, que estaba a punto de ser devorado […] ‘yo’ acaba de nacer.


----------



## swift

La contraposición que parece establecerse es la que existe entre la primera persona en función de objeto o complemento, es decir, tácito o declinado mediante un pronombre adjunto a una preposición o en función de posesivo, y la primera persona expresa con el pronombre en función de sujeto. Es algo así como una afirmación del yo. Con arreglo a la terminología gramatical de antaño, se podría hablar del _yo_ oblicuo frente al _yo_ recto.


----------



## totor

swift said:


> se podría hablar del _yo_ oblicuo frente al _yo_ recto


Sí, José, tal vez se podría…

El único problema es que yo jamás de los jamases oí hablar de esos dos yo, y eso que yo sí soy de antaño   .


----------



## swift

Es metalenguaje y no se usaba en la enseñanza general, sino en cierta didáctica lingüística.



XiaoRoel said:


> Rectos y oblicuos es una nomenclatura que se aplica a las _lenguas que tienen casos_ (y en las que no lo tienen no funciona la terminología). En las lenguas con casos sufijales, como el latín, *recto* es el caso en el que el sustantivo sigue siendo sustantivo a nivel funcional (nominativo, vocativo y acusativo) y caso *oblicuo* cuando el sustantivo sintácticamente se convierte en otra cosa (en adjetivo cuando es genitivo, en adverbio cuando es dativo o ablativo).
> En _español_, que no tiene casos, esta nomenclatura se adapta de otra manera y se considera, en los _pronombres personales_ españoles que presentan un resto de declinación, *recta* la forma usada como *sujeto* o como *vocativo* (de la misma manera se podrían llamar rectos el OD y el OI) y *oblicuos* _todos los demás_.


Otra opción es el yo supeditado y el yo actor. No es terminología propiamente lacaniana, pero ayuda a entender la contraposición. De todas maneras, ceñirse demasiado a la literalidad del texto fuente es contraproducente: es forzar el esquema pronominal francés dentro del castellano. 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## totor

swift said:


> ceñirse demasiado a la literalidad del texto fuente es contraproducente: es forzar el esquema pronominal francés dentro del castellano


Sí, de acuerdo, pero se trata de una frase, José, cosa que, a mi juicio, amerita buscar una solución más sencilla.

Hacer entrar en esa frase


swift said:


> el _yo_ oblicuo frente al _yo_ recto


o


swift said:


> el yo supeditado y el yo actor


es algo que me supera.


----------



## swift

Che, el texto que tenés que traducir no lo van a poner en manos de preescolares. 😅 ¿Yo objeto y yo sujeto?


----------



## totor

Vaya a saber…

¡El problema va a ser si ponen el tuyo, José!


----------



## swift

A ver si empiezan cantando la de Manuelita 🐢 y terminan hablando del Dasein. 😹


----------



## totor

Me temo que tendré que hablarlo (o más bien verlo) con el autor.


swift said:


> Yo objeto y yo sujeto


tampoco me convence.


----------



## swift

totor said:


> Me temo que tendré que hablarlo (o más bien verlo) con el autor.


Me parece cabal.  Habría que preguntarle si el _moi_ lo concibe en la línea de Kant, del yo empírico, el yo consciente, y el yo trascendental, o si tiene en mente el concepto de alguna otra corriente.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

totor said:


> Me temo que tendré que hablarlo (o más bien verlo) con el autor.


Una posible solución a la que recurrieron unos colegas tuyos para la traducción de otro libro de Pommier:

... el "yo"(je) ... yo(moi).


----------



## Lamarimba

Athos de Tracia said:


> el "yo"(je) ... yo(moi).


Impecable desde todo punto de vista.


----------



## totor

Athos de Tracia said:


> ... el "yo"(je) ... yo(moi).





Lamarimba said:


> Impecable desde todo punto de vista.


Absolutamente cierto (o, como se dice en el barrio: y no le han mentido  ), y me dejo de dar vueltas.

el “yo” [_moi_] se convierte en el “yo” [_je_], porque es el “yo” [_je_] el que repite, y se libera del “yo” [_moi_], que estaba a punto de ser devorado […] “yo” [_je_] acaba de nacer.


----------

